# هدية قيمة-أغلب بنود التشطيب بتوصيف كامل



## anwerbasha (9 يناير 2009)

:56::7:السلام عليكم
اليكم أغلب بنود التشطيب بتوصيف كامل مهمة عند اعداد الـ B. O. Q و اعداد العقود و المناقصات
وهي لاغلب بنود التشطيب لاعمال الانشاءات في مصر

اسالكم الدعاء لغزة و للمسلمين جميعا و ان يوحد صفهم ان شاء اللة.
الرابط هو :
http://file12.9q9q.net/Download/31361595/------------.xlsx.html


----------



## abo Sara Faraj (9 يناير 2009)

بارك الله فيك و نصر الله إخواننا في غزة الأبية


----------



## anwerbasha (9 يناير 2009)

يا رب اًمـــــــــــــــــــين


----------



## تامرالمصرى (10 يناير 2009)

اللهم انصر اهل غزه على اعدائهم
اخى الحبيب الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## samipro (10 يناير 2009)

مشكور أخي الكريم وبارك الله بك


----------



## عمر الفاروق (10 يناير 2009)

شكرت...من الزملاء ..وبوركت من رب الارض والسماء


----------



## عمر الفاروق (10 يناير 2009)

*يا عم انور*



mt301 قال:


> شكرت...من الزملاء ..وبوركت من رب الارض والسماء



ممكن يا عم انور الفيل متسيف علي Office 95 او اي اصدار قديم


----------



## عمر الفاروق (10 يناير 2009)

mt301 قال:


> ممكن يا عم انور الفيل متسيف علي Office 95 او اي اصدار قديم



اخوك الطبلاوي Old Fashion


----------



## فادي فدفد (10 يناير 2009)

شكراً لهذا المجهود


----------



## anwerbasha (11 يناير 2009)

mt301 قال:


> ممكن يا عم انور الفيل متسيف علي Office 95 او اي اصدار قديم


 
اليكم الرابط مرة اخري بصيغة اكسيل 97
الاخ مهندس الطبلاوي اعتقد انك لن تحتاج هذا الملف :70::71:

http://file12.9q9q.net/Download/87476288/aaa.xls.html


----------



## عمر الفاروق (11 يناير 2009)

كبييييييير يا باشا تحب اجيبلك الباقي من النماذج...نيو اونكس ...بيرل ....مورانو .....كريستال ......يا باشا كبير قوي....وسلامي الغالي...يا استاذي


----------



## eng_houssam (13 يناير 2009)

بارك الله بك أخي على هذا الملف وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## نصر عبد الهادي (14 يناير 2009)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء و هل من مزيد


----------



## جمال السيد (14 يناير 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا ونصر الله أهل المقاومة والنضال في غزة


----------



## nofal (14 يناير 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## emad_nprawe (18 يناير 2009)

الهم انصر اخوانا فى غزة وسبت الارض من تحتهم وسدد رميتهم وعليك بليهود الضالين امين امين شااااااااكر على المجهود


----------



## مهندس حسن المصري (19 يناير 2009)

بارك الله فيك و نصر الله إخواننا في غزة


----------



## newart (19 يناير 2009)

مشـــــــــــــــــــكور على ما تفضلت به للفائدة وجاري الانتقال والتحميل


----------



## newart (19 يناير 2009)

الملف مش راضي يفتح


----------



## anwerbasha (19 يناير 2009)

newart قال:


> الملف مش راضي يفتح


 
اخي الملف يعمل علي اوفيس 2007 
و يوجد ملف اخر في نفس المشاركة علي اوفيس 97 او 2000 او 2003
اذا لم عمل سارفعة لك مرة اخري :63:


----------



## mos (19 مارس 2009)

أخى الكريم .
الرجاء اعادة رفع الملف
مع التحية


----------



## anwerbasha (20 مارس 2009)

الاخوة الاعزاء
اليكم الملف مرة اخري
اسف علي التاخير


----------



## mos (24 مارس 2009)

لك كل الشكر والأمتنان


----------



## mos (25 مارس 2009)

الأخ الفاضل /
تم التحميل ولكن الملف لاأعرف كيفية فتحه 
أرجو المساعدة


----------



## anwerbasha (25 مارس 2009)

mos قال:


> الأخ الفاضل /
> تم التحميل ولكن الملف لاأعرف كيفية فتحه
> أرجو المساعدة


 
اخي الملف يفتح علي office 2007
اذا لم يكن لديك فالرابط لتالي يفتح علي office 2003


----------



## mos (26 مارس 2009)

نعم
شكرا لك 
تم الأستفادة التامة بالملف


أخى الكريم ..
أنا أبحث عن عقد حكومى من مصر
أى العقد الشبه رسمى أو الشائع بالأشغال الحكومية 
أرجو المساعدة.


----------



## مبروك (26 مارس 2009)

مشكور جدااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## محمود الطحاوي (26 مارس 2009)

مشكور اخي الكريم و بارك الله فيك


----------



## مهندس126 (27 مارس 2009)

شكرا وتم تحميل الملف ولكن ابحث عن توصيف ومواصفات بنود التشطيب


----------



## anwerbasha (27 مارس 2009)

مهندس126 قال:


> شكرا وتم تحميل الملف ولكن ابحث عن توصيف ومواصفات بنود التشطيب


 
اخي ستجد مشاركات رائغة للمواصفات لاغلب البنود الهندسية في مشاركة الزميل مهندس / محمد الطبلاوي . ستجد فيها كل الفائدة ان شاء اللة
اليك رابط هذة المشاركة :
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=116537


----------



## anwerbasha (27 مارس 2009)

mos قال:


> نعم
> شكرا لك
> تم الأستفادة التامة بالملف
> 
> ...


 
للاسف لا توجد لدي و لكن سابحث لك عنها ان شاء اللة


----------



## mos (27 مارس 2009)

شكرا على استجابتك

وبالتوفيق


----------



## عبد الرحمن - عمان (27 مارس 2009)

تشكر ايها الزميل الكريم
ملف يلزم مهندسي العقود والمواصفات


----------



## samipro (28 مارس 2009)

شكرا لجميع من ساهموا في هذه المشاركة


----------



## aassaker (25 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور اخي الكريم و بارك الله فيك


----------



## عمادعبداللة (26 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## مهندس مصراوى (28 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 

ممكن رفع الملف ثانيا
وشكرا


----------



## yma4444 (1 سبتمبر 2010)

thankkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkks


----------



## msami_ali (26 يناير 2012)

Thank you very much


----------



## باسل أفندي (27 يناير 2012)

الموضوع مميز لكني كنت اطمع في قائمة بالانشطة بدون توصيف وان تكون باللغة الانجليزية


----------



## sayedahmed330 (30 يناير 2012)

مشكور أخي الكريم
برجاء الرفع مرة أخرى
الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## محمود الهجين (9 نوفمبر 2013)

شكرا على هذا الملف المهم


----------

